# Hunting Jacket



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a good hunting jacket/coat and also a vest in 2XL or 3XL TALL size.
It will be for cold weather hunting. I tend to walk around quite a bit than sit and freeze.
I've looked at Sitka and Kuiu but they don't show Tall sizes.
I'm also looking at wool.
The hardest part is finding things in XL TALL sizes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Cabelas has Tall sizes on lots of there stuff. That's where I'd start.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know if you can still find them but my LL Bean coat is absolutely awesome.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Plus one for LL Bean if you they still have them. I'm 6' 8" and their tall 2x fits me great.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

The browning outlet store in Morgan usually has lots of 2XL and 3XL's. I believe they are having a sale on their camo this week to get you ready for the elk hunt.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

IMO a USGI M-65 Battle Jacket with liner.


----------

